# Jack of all trades, Master of none



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> *Just felt like writing. It's the only place i can.*
> 
> That is me. That is my life. Good or bad. It covers everything, my riding, my career, my personal life.
> 
> ...


I don't know you......BUT I do know for sure that the part I bolder and underlined is not true.....for anyone. It's only true if you believe it.

Hmmmm sounds like you're in a dark place right now......try not to stay there too long:-(

You're not alone.....we all have our battles......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> *Just felt like writing. It's the only place i can.*
> 
> That is me. That is my life. Good or bad. It covers everything, my riding, my career, my personal life.
> 
> ...


A good Jack or Jill of All Trades is a jewel worth keeping. Maybe you can't build the whole barn from scratch but I bet you can figure out how to fix and replace a broken timber. I think it sounds like you're being impatient with yourself. One thing the great masters of ANYTHING always say, "I have spent my whole life perfecting ........................(you fill in the blank)."

People today are not so good at being friends. They've become very selfish and self centered and when it's convenient for them to be a friend they are or when they need something and they think you'll be the one to give it to them, they'll call. My mom used to call me a Social Butterfly and warned me that by Flitting from Flower to Flower, I was going to land on a Cow Patty. I did. Many times and found that you can shower the stink off and move on to the next flower til you find one worth staying on. As I've gotten older, I've gotten choicier about who I call friend. I have a lot of acquaintances and very few I call true friend, I'd drop anything and run to their aid friend. Very few people prove themselves worthy of that kind of devotion, but when they do, you keep them around for life. The rest are in your life for a minute, an hour or a season, whatever God will's them to be. They or you learn the lesson that needs to be learnt and then move on to the next. 

At my age, if someone told me, "I want to be more than what I was meant to be, what I want in life is not mine to have, it's just for me to look at but not touch.", I'm afraid I'd tell that person to kiss my big white azz as it was walking away from them and I'd dump them like the pile of ....they are. 

Take pride in what you're good at, and then pick one thing every day or every week to get better at something. That way you'll be moving on by your own volition, not waiting on what someone else sees fit to give you. If you develop yourself and start taking pride in you, you'll find other people start taking pride in you too and will want to be around you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you're having a bad patch right now. Could even be Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) brought on by lack of sunlight (Vit. D). You didn't say anything about your immediate family or if you have any happy relationships there. With your horse having issues-it changes that partnership, then your outlook can change, too. Try reading some self-help books from the library or even some other subject that interests you. Keep your mind active & try to get out in the sunshine when you can.


----------

